# Supernatural Shorts



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

This collection of supernatural shorts is available for Kindle through the link below. 
For Nook and Apple visit my website listed below.

*Ten More* is a collection of three short stories of the supernatural. 
The first, *Ten More*, is a sailing story and reminds us to be careful what we wish for. 
The second, *Afternoon Sail* is another sailing story. The age old sail versus power only with a supernatural twist. 
Finally, *First Hunt* tells the tale of hunter and hunted, only who is who?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JD-

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Ghost ships, strange pirates, spiritual avengers - all here.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Two supernatural sailing stories and a chilling tale of the hunter and the hunted.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is a short excerpt from the first tale contained in this three-pack. All have a supernatural flavor, not necessarily horror.
For more on this group of stories and additional samples visit www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com. The book covers below are live links to Amazon where this collection and my novels can be purchased.

From _*Ten More*_:

Another boiling crest slammed the port beam and the boat yawed dangerously. Bob hauled on the tiller, but the chop fought back. Then, miraculously, the boat shot out of the channel's grip and into the open lake. Her frenzied dance settled into a regular fore-aft pitch as she road through the rhythmic rollers. Rhythmic for Lake Erie that is; which meant the waves all came from one direction.
The boat dropped from one crest and hit hard on the next billowing wave. A shower of spray shot skyward sending droplets halfway up the sail where they congregated into little rivulets and ran back down and out the scuppers. Doug's shirt took on a shotgun pattern where the spray landed; his pants were almost completely soaked. Bob rolled his head back and shouted at the wind, his smile stood out like a jack-o-lantern's toothy grin. Immediately Doug scrambled back into the cockpit.
"The gods don't want us out today," said Doug through a queasy smile.
"Yeah," said Bob with a grin. "But there's not much they can do about it."
"Aaa, I wouldn't be so sure about that. But then they probably don't care one way or the other really."


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is a short sample from the second short story in this collection. For more info on _*Ten More*_, information on my future projects and other published works please visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.

While his mind wandered, Tom carefully cleaned his expensive clay-bowled pipe, deftly caressing the hollow with the silver tool his wife had given him last Christmas. Wrapped in the warm luxury of solitude he scanned the ever widening expanse of sea. Finished with the pipe, he slipped the pipe tool into his pants pocket and absent-mindedly returned the pipe to its place in the rack inside the cabin. He steered steadily seaward, headed nowhere, just pleased with himself and content with the world.
It was then he noticed it. A growing black speck, bow up, coming at incredible speed; on a direct line for him. At first Tom wondered why a powerboat would single him out on such a beautiful day. Coincidence, he thought. But why was such a small, overpowered boat, coming in from the open sea. Usually, they stuck much closer to shore.
Tom watched, half interested, as the black dot grew into a distinct hull. The deep V bit into the water and threw a white spray wall to either side. She was painted midnight black and carried no registration numbers. The boat bore down relentlessly, something sinister made Tom uneasy.
More concerned now, Tom changed course to diverge from the ominous newcomer. Already it had covered half the distance from the horizon, and Tom watched more intent now, his sails hardened down to hold the force of the wind. Without faltering the black V shape turned to meet Tom full on.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is a sample from the third short story in the collection Ten More. This is the non-sailing story. For a larger sample of these stories and info about my other books visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com. To buy Ten More today use the links below.

Eventually they neared one particular narrow canyon, a slit in the towering rock walls, the opening like a wound in the Earth. Before they got too close to the canyon, their white haired Indian guide stopped. "The deer went up there," he said pointing into the shadowy passage between the canyon walls. "We cannot."
"Why not?" asked Greg, anger transforming his tanned and weathered face. Greg was not used to being told no.
Their Navaho guide turned and started to walk away. "It is an unholy place. An avenging spirit lives there. It hunts those who kill for sport." He kept walking.
Greg grabbed the guide by the shoulder and spun him around. "What do you mean an avenging spirit? Are you telling me you won't go in after that deer because of some mystic crap?"
"I won't go because guiding people like you makes me guilty too. Probably these deer tracks are not real, only a lure. Go if you want," said the guide and pulled free from Greg's grip. "I'm going back." He resumed walking towards the distant spot where they'd parked the Jeep.
For a long minute, Greg watched the guide go and then turned toward the canyon's mouth. "Come on," he said, hitching up his pack and starting forward. "I'm not letting this trophy get away."
John studied his friend's face. The hawkish sharpness of his features reminded John of some feral beast. It also told John that they weren't turning back. Great, thought John, miserable as I am and now we've lost our guide. It was a disaster in the making. Nevertheless, John followed his friend.

Links to it are:
Amazon USA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O

Amazon UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O

Apple iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817

Barnes & Noble - Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three short stories of the supernatural.  Two are sailing stories, one is not.
Excerpts are in previous posts or can be found at my website - link below.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three short stories that will keep you on the edge of your seat. Great for reading when you don't have all day. Links are below. For more info on this collection and my novels visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.

Amazon USA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O

Amazon UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O

Apple iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817

Barnes & Noble - Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Just in time for Halloween, three spooky stories. 
Links to buy right now are below. For more info on this collection and my novels visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.

Amazon USA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O

Amazon UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O

Apple iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817

Barnes & Noble - Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Halloween is over but spooky stories can still be fun. _*Ten More*_ has three of them, two sailing stories and one a hunting trip.
Links to buy right now are below. For more info on this collection and my novels visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.

Amazon USA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O

Amazon UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O

Apple iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817

Barnes & Noble - Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three action packed paranormal short stories that have gotten good reviews.
For samples or more info on my novels visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.

Amazon USA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O
Amazon UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O
Apple iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817
Barnes & Noble - Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A sample from the first of three supernatural shorts. Enjoy. For more visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.
Links to buy_* Ten More*_ are:
*For Kindle:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O USA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for UK

Apple iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817
for Barnes & Noble - Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023
Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book

*Sample:*

The sailboat rolled heavily in the cross chop. Waves crashed in from the open lake and reflected off the channel walls setting up crazy patterns of peaks and troughs that were deadly traps for unwary ships. Defiantly, one white cork bobbed in that watery maze. Her mast whipped from side to side, from fore to aft, and every angle in between. Foaming crests churned over the bow throwing chilling spray up on the sails. Water sloshed off the deck and poured into the cockpit.
At the tiller, Bob sat stoically, his massive frame set against the watery forces dashing against the boat. His reddish hair and long curly beard streamed first one way then another, whipped by frenzied winds. His face hardened to the task; eyes set, his mind calculated the effect of every wave, every roll. Only his Herculean strength kept the boat from repeatedly smashing into the wall.
Doug stood at the mast, one hand clutching a stay, the other latched firmly to the weathered, graying, aluminum shaft that rose 35 feet above the deck. Spray beaded and glistened on his bald head. His white canvas deck shoes precariously gripped the slippery fiberglass. His tan pants were darkened to the knees where waves had slapped his legs. His face was a mask, no confidence; the corners of his mouth twitched nervously.
Another boiling crest slammed the port beam and the boat yawed dangerously. Bob hauled on the tiller, but the chop fought back. Then, miraculously, the boat shot out of the channel's grip and into the open lake. Her frenzied dance settled into a regular fore-aft pitch as she road through the rhythmic rollers. Rhythmic for Lake Erie that is; which meant the waves all came from one direction.
The boat dropped from one crest and hit hard on the next billowing wave. A shower of spray shot skyward sending droplets halfway up the sail where they congregated into little rivulets and ran back down and out the scuppers. Doug's shirt took on a shotgun pattern where the spray landed; his pants were almost completely soaked. Bob rolled his head back and shouted at the wind, his smile stood out like a jack-o-lantern's toothy grin. Immediately Doug scrambled back into the cockpit.
"The gods don't want us out today," said Doug through a queasy smile.
"Yeah," said Bob with a grin. "But there's not much they can do about it."
"Aaa, I wouldn't be so sure about that. But then they probably don't care one way or the other really."
Doug bent away from the wind, thus ending the conversation, and tried vainly to light a spray soaked cigarette.
Bob had run into Doug's bizarre occult beliefs before and knew better than to make anything of it. He chuckled softly to himself, then said, "Where to?"
"Well, with the wind where it is, let's head for Fairport.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A sample from the second of three supernatural shorts found in _*Ten More*_, this one title _Afternoon Sail_. Enjoy. For more visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.
Links to buy _*Ten More*_ are:
For Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O USA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for UK

Apple iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817
for Barnes & Noble - Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023
Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book

Sample:
Tom Cottrell smiled into the teeth of the fresh breeze blowing across the Pacific. The wind filled the sails of his 33 footer and plastered his yellow, nylon windbreaker to his chest. It crinkled the tops of the smooth swells so the sun glistened off the multi-faceted surface of the water and threw up zillions of pencil points of light. His Bausch and Lomb sunglasses took the brunt of the visual assault but left him mesmerized in a relaxed euphoria. The office belonged to a different world and he was glad he'd taken the afternoon off. Sometimes he just needed to get away -- alone.
He was miles out on the glistening, empty sea. Only the swish of the bow wave as Seabreez cut through the swells and the gurgle and splash of the wake interrupted the natural panorama of wind, sea and sky.
While his mind wandered, Tom carefully cleaned his expensive clay-bowled pipe, deftly caressing the hollow with the silver tool his wife had given him last Christmas. Wrapped in the warm luxury of solitude he scanned the ever widening expanse of sea. Finished with the pipe, he slipped the pipe tool into his pants pocket and absent-mindedly returned the pipe to its place in the rack inside the cabin. He steered steadily seaward, headed nowhere, just pleased with himself and content with the world.
It was then he noticed it. A growing black speck, bow up, coming at incredible speed; on a direct line for him. At first Tom wondered why a powerboat would single him out on such a beautiful day. Coincidence, he thought. But why was such a small, overpowered boat, coming in from the open sea. Usually, they stuck much closer to shore.
Tom watched, half interested, as the black dot grew into a distinct hull. The deep V bit into the water and threw a white spray wall to either side. She was painted midnight black and carried no registration numbers. The boat bore down relentlessly, something sinister made Tom uneasy.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Ten More has sailing and hunting tales of the supernatural. Samples are at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com. 


Or buy a copy at the links below.

For Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O USA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for UK

Apple iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817
for Barnes & Noble - Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023
Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Warm seas, summer settings - just the sort of book to sit down with while it's cold outside. Spooky stories so keep the lights on!

Samples are at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com. 


For Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O USA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for UK

Apple iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817
for Barnes & Noble - Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023
Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A featured collection of short stories with a supernatural flavor.


Available as an ebook only.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O USA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for UK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817 at Apple iTunes
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023 for Nook
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Still a good buy for something to fill in while waiting at the airport for your flight.

Available for Nook and Kobo too. For a sample check out my website www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.
And happy reading whatever you like to read.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Can a lake contain an evil spirit? Maybe so.

Also available in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

How evil can a powerboat pilot be? Nasty! Sailors beware.

available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for UK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817 for Apple
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023 for Nook
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book at Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Supernatural threats, one by land, two by sea. All three will keep you on the edge of your seat.



Also for:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O Amazon UK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817 Apple
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023 Nook
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Ten More, a collection of three supernatural suspense shorts.

And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

How can you beat a haunted lake? Live when you're attacked by a demon? Survive in the wild when you're hunted by a mythical beast?

Still $0.99.
Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O
for Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023
and Apple
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Scary stories for dark nights.


Also available:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for Kindle UK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817 for Apple 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023 for Nook
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book at Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Why wait for Halloween to read something scary? Check out *Ten More* for $0.99.


Also available:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for Kindle UK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817 for Apple 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023 for Nook
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book at Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What does it take to survive when what's after you isn't human? 


Also available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for Kindle UK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817 for Apple 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023 for Nook
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book at Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three scary shorts for $0.99.


Available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for Kindle UK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817 for Apple 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023 for Nook
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ten-more-1 at Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you believe in things that are supernatural? Neither did the characters in these stories. They found out that was a poor belief.



Also at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for Kindle UK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817 for Apple 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023 for Nook
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ten-more-1 at Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Man versus the supernatural - who will win, or is it survive?


Also at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for Kindle UK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817 for Apple 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023 for Nook
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ten-more-1 at Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three shorts, three different threats, three different outcomes.



Also available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for Kindle UK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817 for Apple 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023 for Nook
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ten-more-1 at Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three imaginative short stories of the supernatural.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What unknown things haunt our world? Three different answers are in _*Ten More*_.



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Sometimes what you don't know can hurt you.



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three short stories of the supernatural, two are sailing yarns, one is a hunting story in the remote wilderness. People on their own who have to battle for survival against something they do not understand. Winners, losers or is it survivors?



And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A haunted lake, a power boat with a mysterious driver, and a beast that feeds on humans. Three different tales of the supernatural.



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What can mortal humans do when they are up against supernatural forces? Three short stories, three different answers to that question.



In the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Live near a lake? The ocean? The desert? What lurks there that you don't want to meet?



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Supernatural stories in the outdoors: two sailing tales and a hunting yarn.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What happens when mortal humans meet supernatural forces?



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

_*Ten More*_

Three short stories of the supernatural. 
The first, _*Ten More*_, is a sailing story that reminds us to be careful what we wish for.
The second, _*Afternoon Sail*_ is another sailing story. The age-old sail versus power only with a supernatural twist. 
Finally, _*First Hunt*_ tells the tale of hunter and hunted, only who is who?



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Humans against the supernatural. What can they do? Three different answers in _*Ten More*_.​
​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Ten More*
A sailboat ride to hell, meet the devil, and an evil spirit in a haunted canyon. Three short stories filled with terrified characters.

​
Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*What happens when mortal humans meet supernatural foes?
Three stories, three answers.*

​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Three short stories, three different supernatural antagonists, humans caught in a bad spot.
*


In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*What happens when ordinary people run up against supernatural antagonists?
Three answers in Ten More.*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A sailboat ride to hell, meet the devil, and an evil spirit in a haunted canyon. Three short stories filled with terrified characters.
*


And in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Quick reads, supernatural antagonists versus regular people.
Not always a good thing.*



*Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Like sailing stories? How about sailing stories with evil, supernatural villains?
Two shorts included here.*



*Also in the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Do the Great Lakes have a spiritual presence? If so can they be offended?
Sailing alone - what if you met the devil?
Are all legends false?
Three stories that approach these questions.*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Do spirits ever get angry?
Do they ever seek revenge?
Do they guard sacred places?
Maybe.
*


*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O​


----------



## GlitterCamp (May 28, 2015)

cool!


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*What haunts wild places?
Evil Spirits?
And what if you were their prey?*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Stories for Halloween or any dark and stormy night.
99 Cents*



*In the US
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O
In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Three short stories of the supernatural.
Three different encounters, three different results.
99 Cents*



*For Kindle Anywhere:*
http://hyperurl.co/y516sk​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Three fun, scary shorts for a quick read.*



*Kindle link for any country:
http://hyperurl.co/y516sk*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*People versus the supernatural. Survival? Maybe.
Three shorts for 99 cents.*



*Kindle Link:
http://hyperurl.co/y516sk*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun spooky read.
Still 99 cents.



Kindle link:
http://hyperurl.co/y516sk


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A three-pack of stories just right for Halloween.



Any country:
http://hyperurl.co/y516sk


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Halloween Reading Material
99 Cents*



*Buy Now*
http://hyperurl.co/y516sk​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What if you had to deal with an evil spirit in the middle of a haunted lake?
That and two other stories for 99 cents.



Kindle link:
http://hyperurl.co/y516sk​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*What happens when people come up against the supernatural?
Can they survive?
Three stories, three answers.
99 Cents
*


*Kindle anywhere:*
http://hyperurl.co/y516sk​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Not exactly a holiday book but a fun read when you don't have a lot of time.
As always 99 cents.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Three shorts, three different encounters between people and the supernatural, three different results.
Still only 99 cents.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Seems everyone is into sea stories these days.
Here's a trio of short stories, two of which are about the sea and the supernatural.
Always only 99 cents.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three quick reads.
Three different supernatural encounters that end up with different results.
99 cents

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What can you do when you go sailing on a haunted lake?
What can you do when you're out sailing alone and meet the devil?
What can you do when a friend talks you into a hunting trip to a haunted canyon?

*99 Cents*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three quick reads.
Three different supernatural antagonists.
Three different resolutions.
Not always good for people.

99 cents

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun read if you like the supernatural.
99 Cents

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Short stories about supernatural encounters.
Fun, quick reads.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

99 Cents
Like sailing stories? Here are two that aren't about the usual kinds of encounters at sea.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three short stories where people have to deal with the supernatural.
A different look at these encounters.
99 Cents

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What if the lake you sail on is haunted?
What if you met the devil on a power boat?
What if the desolate region where your friend takes you hunting is the home of a monster?
The answers are all here.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three different creepy shorts.
99 Cents

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three short stories that take a different look at outdoor activities.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun, scary read.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Always 99 Cents
Halloween is over but that doesn't mean you can't read something scary.
Three shorts pitting people against supernatural antagonists.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Watch what you wish for - you might get it and realize you'd made a bad choice.
That's the theme in the first story in this trio of shorts.
Always 99 cents

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three unrelated short stories that all have something supernatural about them. 
And how do normal people deal with the supernatural when it's thrust at them?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three short supernatural thrillers all for 99 cents.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Fun reading at night with the lights out.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

3 short stories where people have to deal with the supernatural.
3 different outcomes - not all so happy.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Something to read with the lights out at night.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Just fun stories about people who encounter supernatural beings, not necessarily nice ones.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Can a lake be haunted? If so, what if you pissed that spirit off?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A haunted lake and you're out sailing - might not end well.
Sailing alone and the devil comes looking for you. What do you do?
A hunting trip, but the "game" isn't natural. That gun isn't going to be much help.
Three fun shorts, really, fun?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking for something quick to read that's a bit on the scary side?
Here are three shorts, people who meet the supernatural, and maybe live to tell about it.
Always 99 Cents


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Supernatural beings meet ordinary people and things don't go so well for them.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Like sailing stories? How about hunting in the wilderness? Still want to read the story if it turns out you'll meet some not so nice supernatural creatures? If so, here you go.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Only 99 cents
A collection of shorts that should be read at night with the lights out.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A three-pack of supernatural shorts
All fun to read if you like being on the edge of your seat
99 cents


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

99 cents

Three chilling stories of the supernatural.
Fun to read at night with the lights out.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Can a lake be haunted?
Does the devil drive a powerboat?
Does anybody have a license to hunt monsters?
Three stories of the supernatural.
99 Cents

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three shorts stories about what happens when people meet the supernatural. It doesn't always work out the way they think.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A scary trio of short stories, great for Halloween or just reading at night with the lights out.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*99 Cents
A trio of scary shorts - people entangled with things they shouldn't be
Great read for Halloween*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Ever wonder what a sailing trip on a haunted lake might be like?
Or meeting the devil on the high seas?
How about a hunting trip where the hunters are being hunted?
Find out in _Ten More_
99 Cents

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Still 99 Cents
Three action packed tales of the supernatural.*


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Everyone needs a book of short stories for that time when you've only got a little bit of time to kill.
Here's a collection of three shorts all with a supernatural bent. Not gory horror but a touch on the scary side.
99 Cents always.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

99 Cents
Three short stories that pit people against the supernatural. 
The result isn't always what you'd expect.
A sailboat ride that runs afoul of the spirit of the lake.
Another that meets the devil and a hunting trip where it's hard to tell who is the hunter.
​


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

The Dark Corners Collection is fantastic. each story sold separately tho not in one book. Kindle exclusive


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

HLS said:


> The Dark Corners Collection is fantastic. each story sold separately tho not in one book. Kindle exclusive


You didn't leave any links.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

It isn't Halloween but there's nothing wrong with a few spooky stories to read at bedtime.
_*Ten More *_is a triple play of the supernatural and what happens when ordinary people are confronted with horrible things.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun book to read with the lights out on a dark night.
Quick read - supernatural suspense
99 Cents

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A quick read for the beach, airport waiting area, or sitting on the porch
Three shorts all about the supernatural
99 Cents*


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Halloween is Coming!
A perfect collection of shorts for the holiday.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Not exactly what most people read at Christmas time, but if you like spooky stories
here's your chance. A triple play of supernatural suspense shorts.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Always only 99 cents
A fun way to spend a cold, dark evening - reading something scary!
Three short stories all about the supernatural.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A haunted lake, a sailing adventure with the devil, and a hunting trip where having a gun may not help.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Quick reads that will have you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three stories of the supernatural.
Humans up against something that they have no defense for.
And yet, who will survive?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Something to read in the afternoon with a cup of coffee, or maybe a beer or glass of wine.
Three short stories to help pass the time while you're staying home.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A triple play of supernatural thrillers.
A fun read that will keep you on the edge of your seat.
99 cents


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

99 Cents
Three encounters with the supernatural.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A spooky read
three shorts with twists


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you love spooky stories about the supernatural?
Then you'll really enjoy this triple play.
99 Cents

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

99 cents
Three short stories of the supernatural.
How can humans stand up against powers beyond their comprehension?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A haunted lake.
A sailor meets the devil,
and a hunting trip where the hunter becomes the hunted.
Three scary shorts.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

99 Cents
A triple play of spooky stories.
Just right for hanging at the beach or by the pool.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Halloween might be over but spooky stories are never out dated
99 Cents
A triple play of supernatural stories where people meet things they didn't know existed.
There's a haunted lake.
A sailing trip that runs into the devil.
A hunting trip where you wouldn't guess who is hunting who.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Turn out the lights and start reading.
Will the lights stay off?
Three spooky stories to keep you up at night.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Sailing on a haunted lake?
Meeting the devil at sea?
Hunted by a monster instead of being the hunter.
Three short stories filled with dread.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

99 cents

three short stories that are quick reads
supernatural meets humans
and the outcome is not predictable

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Spooky Short Stories
Turn out the lights except the faint one to read by
And get sucked into the supernatural.

​


----------

